# Paint Code for Ice Blue Metallic?



## blocker44 (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone know the paint code or where to find it for a 2012 Cruze Ice Blue Metallic?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

blocker44 said:


> Does anyone know the paint code or where to find it for a 2012 Cruze Ice Blue Metallic?


GLF is Ice Blue Metallic.. G56 is Blue Granite Metallic.. GTS is Blue Topaz Metallic

Use those codes if you buy the paint from the dealership.. Those are the codes that I use when I order the cars from GM for our dealership..


----------



## blocker44 (Sep 17, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> GLF is Ice Blue Metallic.. G56 is Blue Granite Metallic.. GTS is Blue Topaz Metallic
> 
> Use those codes if you buy the paint from the dealership.. Those are the codes that I use when I order the cars from GM for our dealership..


Thanks, I need to paint the LS mirrors.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The paintcode is on the label in your glovebox right on the door. It could also be on the sticker where it shows your tire pressures on the frame of the inside driver front door =]. I don't know the PC right off the top of my head but it will be a 3 digit code.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The paintcode is on the label in your glovebox right on the door. It could also be on the sticker where it shows your tire pressures on the frame of the inside driver front door =]. I don't know the PC right off the top of my head but it will be a 3 digit code.


Mine was 3 digits and a letter for my BGM color in the glovebox. 

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The bowtie vinyl on your steering wheel just gave me an inspiration lol. Did yours come precut or did you cut it? The ones I did on my bumper and trunk lid came precut and went on in a snap =]. I really like how that turned out on the steering wheel though. Gives it more distinct look hahaha
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/QUOTE]


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The bowtie vinyl on your steering wheel just gave me an inspiration lol. Did yours come precut or did you cut it? The ones I did on my bumper and trunk lid came precut and went on in a snap =]. I really like how that turned out on the steering wheel though. Gives it more distinct look hahaha
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was too impatient to wait for the precut to be mailed out so the day after getting the car I got a roll and did them myself. I was going to paint or plasti but didn't feel like the extra work. Front and back was a simple 1 shot deal, steering wheel took 3 tries. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Did it take you awhile to cut it? I think I should do this to mine as well since my others are blacked out as well haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Did it take you awhile to cut it? I think I should do this to mine as well since my others are blacked out as well haha


Took a minute to cut because the razor would drag the vinyl with the cut. I ended up making short choppy cuts then cutting the dotted lines I made. I didn't use a heat source for any of them but later used one for the steering wheel a month later to make sure it was on there good. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Took a minute to cut because the razor would drag the vinyl with the cut. I ended up making short choppy cuts then cutting the dotted lines I made. I didn't use a heat source for any of them but later used one for the steering wheel a month later to make sure it was on there good.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was gonna say that I had that concern if it was going to stick well or not since the bowtie on the steering wheel is of more detail than the exterior ones. I just thought of that lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bowtiejohn 2012 (Oct 15, 2014)

would anyone know the paint code for my 2012 LS its a dark blue , there is no WA numbers on my car any were , all that's on the glove box door is BC CC base coat clear coat HELP thanks for any help I need to find it to have my body kit painted


----------

